# Mikrofon an Kopfhörer befestigen - Wie habt ihrs gemacht?



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (28. März 2013)

*Mikrofon an Kopfhörer befestigen - Wie habt ihrs gemacht?*

Hey,
habe nun seit 2 Tagen meine neuen Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro Kopfhörer und das Zalman ZM-Mic 1, doch nun habe ich eine Frage. Und zwar:
Wie habt ihr euer Mikro am Kopfhörer befestigt damit man euch gut versteht und es hält?

Grüße,
Like A Sir

PS: Im Anhang seht ihr meine derzeitige Lösung! 
Der Teleskoparm ist von meinem uralten und kaputten Creative Fatal1ty Headset!


----------



## Jeretxxo (28. März 2013)

*AW: Mikrofon an Kopfhörer befestigen - Wie habt ihrs gemacht?*

Ich persönlich hab es so angebracht wie vorgesehen... am Kopfhörerkabel und eigestellt, damit war die Sache gegessen.
Musst du einfach einpegeln und dann dürftest du auch zu verstehen sein.


----------



## Hardrunner (28. März 2013)

*AW: Mikrofon an Kopfhörer befestigen - Wie habt ihrs gemacht?*

Habe an meinem Sennheiser auch das gleiche Mikro wie du, einfach normal ans Kabel auf Mundhöhe geklemmt. Anschließend in den Windowseinstellungen das Mikro um 20db verstärkt.. Läuft. Reicht für gelegentliches TS oder ähnliches


----------



## TheOnLY (28. März 2013)

*AW: Mikrofon an Kopfhörer befestigen - Wie habt ihrs gemacht?*

Mein Micro liegt einfach so auf dem Tisch rum, man hört mich eh, egal in welcher Ecke vom Raum ich bin


----------



## plaGGy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Mikrofon an Kopfhörer befestigen - Wie habt ihrs gemacht?*

Habs mit Kabelbinder am Headsetkabel fixiert, hängt zwischen Hals und Brust. Brauche die Mic-verstärkung derzeit komsicherweise nur in Skype. sehr doof.
komplett ohne Kleber, hab ich nicht übers herz gebracht


----------



## gh0st76 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Mikrofon an Kopfhörer befestigen - Wie habt ihrs gemacht?*

Am einfachsten geht es so.

AntLion Audio — Welcome


----------

